
Diversity vs. Equality - joeblow9999
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/01/diversity-versus-equality.html
======
abusoufiyan
Not sure I get where "diversity vs equality" comes into play here...

It says that government officials engage in positive discrimination towards
women + minorities. I don't know much about Australia, but in America
government hiring is supposed to exhibit positive discrimination (because
governments are supposed to hire according to affirmative action guidelines),
so what's the point of this study?

